# Considering to be an Interior Decorator. Suggestions?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome to DIY

There is a big difference between Interior Decorating and Interior Designing. Anyone can call themselves an Interior Decorator. Hence, what you're talking about is actually Interior Design. That is what my wife has a 4 year degree in.....which includes talents such as AutoCad.

Contact a university and see what programs they offer. That is a good way to start.


----------



## Vince86 (Jan 14, 2015)

Let's just say, there's not much to opportunity out there. Would you still stray away from the path you really want to partake? 

It's just a matter of striving I guess. I'm not making sense but I'm just saying.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

From what I have seen, people graduating with degrees are having trouble finding jobs. On top of all that they have to repay student debt. What you choose to study, make certain you can get a job in that field. Or at least have a degree so you can put it on your resume. 
Interior decorators could be in high demand, not sure. Have a sure thing to fall back on.


----------

